# روبوتات أميركية مطورة لعمليات القتال



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 يوليو 2006)

روبوتات أميركية مطورة لعمليات القتال
ترصد العبوات الناسفة على جوانب الطرقات وتنفذ مهمات الاستطلاع والاستكشاف ومهمات حربية
لندن: واشنطن: «الشرق الأوسط» والوكالات 
قال مسؤول اميركي، ان قوة التجهيزات السريعة للجيش الاميركي تقود عمليات ثورية في تأمين خدمات سريعة للتجهيز بأحدث التقنيات القتالية، ومنها الروبوتات الحربية. واشار العقيد غريغوري توبس، قائد القوة في مؤتمر صحافي عقد في وزارة الدفاع يوم الجمعة، ان هذه التجهيزات تشمل روبوتات صغيرة يمكنها رصد العبوات الناسفة المزروعة على جوانب الطرقات وطائرات صغيرة يمكنها ارسال صور اثناء تحليقها فوق التلال، وحول الزوايا التي لا يراها الجنود على الارض.​
وتتعرف فرق قوة التجهيزات السريعة للجيش على الاحتياجات التقنية الفورية، وتبحث عن الاجهزة والمعدات المتوفرة في الاسواق والحديثة، وتوجد الحلول والتطبيقات اللازمة لها. وقال توبس «ان القوة تمكنت من تجهيز بعض المعدات التقنية السريعة خلال 48 ساعة». واضاف ان القوات البرية الاميركية نشرت نحو 30 روبوتا من طراز «ماركبوت» Marcbot (روبوت الوظائف المتعددة الحوّام الذي يتحكم فيه عن بعد) في العراق وافغانستان، لكشف القنابل على جانب الطرقات، وطلب الحصول على مئات أخرى. واضاف انه يوجد حاليا 30 روبوتا العراق. وسينشر نحو 200 روبوت آخر في غضون الاشهر الستة المقبلة. واكد انه طلب شراء عدة مئات اضافية، وان سعر كل روبوت 8 الاف دولار. 
وهذا الروبوت عبارة عن عربة صغيرة تسير على عجلات، وتنقل كاميرا توضع في طرف ذراع متحرك يمكن التحكم بها عن بعد، وتبعث الصور من بعد بضع مئات من الامتار. وهو يستخدم فقط لكشف عبوات ناسفة محلية الصنع قد تكون مخبأة في هياكل حيوانية او اكياس بلاستيكية، وليس لتعطيلها. كما طورت آلة اخرى اطلق عليها «توفبوت» Toughbot لتشارك في المعارك في الشوارع. 
وقال الكولونيل توبس، انه يمكن ارسال هذا الروبوت الى غرفة بدلا من الجندي. واضاف «انه مزود بكامرتين وبمقدوره ان يتحقق بسرعة مما في داخل الغرفة قبل ان يدخلها الجنود. 
كما عرض ايضا اجهزة اخرى، منها كاميرا للمراقبة توضع في منطاد صغيراو ابراج، وكاشف معدن للعثور على مخابئ اسلحة، وآلة محمولة تترجم من اللغة الانجليزية الى اللغة العربية. وعرض توبس طائرة «تاكماف» TACMAV (واسطة النقل الجوية الصغيرة العملياتية) للتجسس، وهي طائرة صغيرة وخفيفة جدا يمكن وضعها داخل كيس يحمل على الظهر وتسمح للجندي بان يشاهد ما يحدث وراء زوايا الشوارع. وقال «اذا كنت في ساحة المعركة وتخاف من ان تقتل، فتريد في اكثر الاحيان ان تشاهد ما يوجد وراء زاوية الشارع قبل ان تتوجه الى هناك». 
ولم تستخدم هذه الآلة حتى الآن في العراق خصوصا لان عملية التدريب على استخدامه تستغرق ثلاثة او اربعة اسابيع والقليل من الجنود لديهم الوقت لذلك. ولكن المهندسين يحاولون تقليص فترة التدريب هذه. كما يتوقع ان يستخدم الجيش الاميركي نظام «ان اس مايكروويف» NS Microwave، للاستطلاع بموجات الميكروويف، الذي تستعمله عادة سلطات الامن الاميركية للمراقبة. 
روبوتات قتالية وينشر الجيش الأميركي اعدادا من الروبوتات من نوع «تالون» Talon، داخل العراق. وتتمكن هذه الآلات من استخدام البنادق والرشاشات الأوتوماتيكية وقاذفات القنابل والصواريخ بدقة أكبر من دقة الجنود البشر. وتعتبر هذه الروبوتات الجديدة آخر خطوة في مجال استخدامها داخل ساحات القتال، بعد ان أخذت، يوما بعد يوم، تؤدي أعمالا عسكرية أكثر خطورة. 
وفي افغانستان يوظف الاميركيون روبوت «باك بوت» وهو عربة صغيرة صممتها شركة «آي روبوت» في ولاية ماساشوسيتس، تحمل في حقيبة الظهر إلى أعالي الجبال لاستكشاف الكهوف. ومن خلال تزويد هذه الروبوتات بأذرع لمسك الأشياء، فانها تتمكن من فحص جثث الحيوانات التي قد تزرع فيها القنابل. ومع زعنفتين صغيرتين في المقدمة تستطيع هذه الروبوتات تسلق السلالم. وهي مقاومة للماء وقادرة على السياقة وسط أنهار ضحلة المياه، كذلك تغطي التجاعيد الخشنة جسمها. ويسعى الجيش الاميركي لتطوير انواع من الروبوتات العسكرية لتوظيفها في ميادين القتال، ويطور باحثو جامعة كارنيجي ميلون الاميركية روبوت استطلاع متقدما لمشاة البحرية الأميركية يرصد العناصر البيولوجية والكيميائية والنووية. ويصمم الروبوت «غلادييتر» Gladiator على شكل عربة برية غير مأهولة للعمليات لتنفيذ مهمات الاستطلاع قبل تقدم الوحدات القتالية. وقد وضع باحثو معهد الروبوتات في الجامعة اول نموذج منه تحت الاختبار، ويأملون في انتاج 200 روبوت مماثل في المستقبل. 
ويعتمد الروبوت على عدد من المجسات المتطورة لارسال تحذيراته الى المارينز حول شتى المخاطر، مثل مواقع تمركز القوات المعادية ومواقع الاسلاك الشائكة والالغام وحتى العناصر البيولوجية والكيميائية والنووية. وهو يسير على ست عجلات في مختلف التضاريس الجغرافية، ويناور الحواجز والمطبات، ويمكن توجيهه بأدوات التحكم من بعد، ويعمل بدرجة حرارة تصل الى 50 درجة مئوية، أي انه صالح لظروف الحرب في العراق. ويستطيع مواصلة اعماله عند تعرضه لسلسلة متواصلة من اطلاقات الرشاشات الاوتوماتيكية. وتطور الجامعة روبوت «دراغون رانر» (العداء التنين) لمهمات الاستطلاع القتالية. 
كما تطور روبوتات اخرى للمشاركة في ميدان المعركة، اذ سيستخدم «آرغاتر»، الذي جرى تركيبه بواسطة «آيروبوت»، في عمليات ومهام خطرة. وسيخدم الروبوت، وهو موجود الآن على متن مركبة جون دير «ام ـ غاتور» في العراق، لأداء مهام مثل أعمال الدورية والحراسة والمراقبة والاستطلاع وحتى الإمدادات باستخدام نظام تحديد المواقع الجغرافية. ويمكن تشغيل «آر ـ غاتور» يدويا او عن طريق التحكم عن بعد، ويمكن توجيهه لمتابعة الجنود او لتحديد خط سير. مهمات الاستكشاف < وتوظف القوات الكورية الجنوبية روبوتات عسكرية تجنبا لوقوع ضحايا بين صفوف جنودها، منها روبوت جديد يتسلق التلال، صمم خصيصا لأغراض الاستكشاف في المواقع الخطرة، من طراز «روبهاز ـ دي تي3» ROBHAZ-DT3 صممه فريق من باحثي معهد العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكوري. وهو يشابه مدرعة صغيرة، حيث يجهز بسلسلتين مجنزرتين ويستطيع الزحف صاعدا على تل يميل بزاوية 45 درجة عن مستوى سطح الارض بسرعة 12 كيلومترا في الساعة، ويخصص للأغراض العسكرية والمدنية. ويعتمد الروبوت، الذي يتم التحكم فيه من بعد، على كومبيوتر يعمل بنظام تشغيل «ليناكس». 
وتستعمل بعض الروبوتات في مهمات الأمن الداخلي، منها روبوتات تعمل في مختلف التضاريس بأذرعها القابضة، تجهز بكاميرات تلفزيونية ونظام صوتي يسمح للمشرفين عليها بالتحادث مع خاطفي الرهائن والمسلحين المتحصنين. كما ان هناك بعض الطرز مجهزة ببنادق، يمكنها إطلاق الرصاص بأدوات التحكم عن بعد، وتطلق هذه البنادق قذائف عيار 12 الى جانب مقذوفات اخرى اعتمادا على كل حالة. ويشرف على بعضها مثل الروبوت «اندروز مارك 5» Andros Mark V ، ضباط مدربون لقيادة حركاته بواسطة صندوق مزود بعصا تحكم، وتصميمه أشبه بتصميم حقيبة الاوراق. وتزود هذه الروبوتات بأربع كاميرات حتى يستطيع المشرف عليها رؤية ما يحدث من مختلف الزوايا على شاشة ملحقة بجهاز التحكم. وهي تستطيع صعود سلم مكون من 45 درجة وتتخطى عقبات بارتفاع 60 سنتمترا، كما أنها مجهزة بنظام بطاريات بقوة 24 فولت قابلة لإعادة الشحن.​


----------



## justice (7 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووور اخى المهندس ولكن هل يمكن ان تجد لى موقع اجد به بعض الصور لهذة الروبوتات ؟


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات وياريت تخبرنا عن مصدر المعلومات


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً بالجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً بإخواني الكرام, وأعتذر حيث أنني لا أمتلك صوراً لهذه الروبوتات
وسأحاول البحث عنها
أما بخصوص مصدر المعلومات فهو جريدة الشرق الأوسط
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## ALRASHED71 (9 يوليو 2006)

كنا نتمنى أن تستخدم الروبوتات في المجال السلمي و أن يستخدم هذا العلم في خدمة البشرية


----------



## hamzaaa (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووور اخى المهندس ولكن هل يمكن ان تجد لى موقع اجد به بعض الصور لهذة الروبوتات ؟

شو رأيك مهندس أحمد تعطينا شوية صور ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samed (22 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا حسرة على الأمة الإسلامية 
كل هذا من أجل حماية الجندي الأمريكي بدلا من الزج به في المعركة 

هذا نداء لكل المهندسين بالحرص على العلم والتقدم فالأمة لن تقوم إلا بمهندسيها بعض فضل الله عليها


----------

